# Star Trek: Picard - Erste Fan-Reaktionen zeigen sich begeistert



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Erste Fan-Reaktionen zeigen sich begeistert*

						Kurz bevor die Pilot-Episode der bevorstehenden Scifi-Serie Star Trek: Picard über die heimischen Bildschirme flimmert, gibt es bereits erste Reaktionen von Fans. Demnach würde der Protagonist durchaus überzeugen und die Serie hätte einen guten Stil gefunden. In wenigen Tagen dürfen auch deutsche Zuschauer in den Genuss der Serie kommen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Erste Fan-Reaktionen zeigen sich begeistert*


----------



## Nuallan (18. Januar 2020)

Exakt dieselben Lobeshymnen von "Fans" hat man auch zu Star Wars 9 gehört bevor es raus kam.. 

Das ist meist PR-Geschwätz von Leuten die auch gerne in Zukunft wieder Sachen vorab sehen möchten. Die werden wohl kaum den Ast absägen auf dem sie sitzen. Soll nicht heißen das es nicht stimmen kann, aber auf solche Social-Media-PR-News sollte man einfach nichts mehr geben und sich seine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## redeye5 (18. Januar 2020)

Evtl. teste ich dafür tatsächlich mal Amazon Prime. Wenn die Serie aber kaum mehr Star Trek ist als Odyssey, dann wird schleunigst wieder gekündigt.


----------



## Bevier (18. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Exakt dieselben Lobeshymnen von "Fans" hat man auch zu Star Wars 9 gehört bevor es raus kam..
> 
> Das ist meist PR-Geschwätz von Leuten die auch gerne in Zukunft wieder Sachen vorab sehen möchten. Die werden wohl kaum den Ast absägen auf dem sie sitzen. Soll nicht heißen das es nicht stimmen kann, aber auf solche Social-Media-PR-News sollte man einfach nichts mehr geben und sich seine eigene Meinung bilden.



Bei Discovery waren die ersten Tester doch auch total begeistert und wir alle wissen, wie das endete...

Ich bleibe kritisch und freue mich nicht zu früh. Dass sie von den darstellerischen Leistungen eines großartigen Schauspieler begeistert sind, heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass die Serie auch wirklich das Star Trek ist, dass sich 90% der TNG-Fans wünschen oder eben nur eine weiteres Schrottprodukt für die Leute, die auch bei DSC gejubelt hatten.


----------



## iago (18. Januar 2020)

Mir _persönlich _haben die ersten drei Folgen die gestern auf der Premiere in Berlin gezeigt wurden sehr gut gefallen. Es ist allerdings kein TNG mehr, kein Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, es gibt Konflikte auch innerhalb Starfleet und Picard ist auch nicht mehr derselbe, was auch nach der vergangenen Zeit nicht zu erwarten war. Nur soviel, es gab einen Wendepunkt in seiner Karriere die seinen weiteren Lebensweg geprägt hat. Das was ich bislang gesehen habe hat Lust auf mehr gemacht, es bleibt allerdings auch noch einiges im Dunkeln und wirft Fragen auf was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, bin gespannt wie es sich von der Story her weiter entwickelt und ob diese dann auch entsprechend aufgelöst werden. Ich erwarte nicht, dass es jedem gefällt, mir als Star Trek Fan seit TNG hat es auf jeden Fall gefallen.

Ich habe übrigens bei Amazon Prime auf einem der Social Media Kanäle die Karten gewonnen, insofern kann ich mir auch nicht erhoffen "später nochmal zu sowas eingeladen" zu werden. Amazon hat sich aber redlich Mühe gegeben, den gesamten Zoo Palast inkl. aller Saäle für das Event gemietet und es waren neben Patrick Stewart und Jeri Ryan auch viele neue Gesichter vor und hinter den Kulissen der neuen Serie dabei, was ich echt super fand, dass so viele den Weg nach Deutschland gefunden haben. Für diejenigen die in Kino 1 unterkamen gab es auch noch eine mehr als halbstündige Q&A Runde mit den anwesenden Cast & Crew Mitgliedern wo Patrick Stewart auch ein paar recht emotionale Worte zum Brexit gefunden hat nachdem die Frage aufkam, inwieweit die neue Serie wie die vorhergegangenen auch aktuelle Themen mit aufnehmen wird.


----------



## T-MAXX (18. Januar 2020)

Die Serie befindet sich beim mir eh schon auf der Liste Platz 1.


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Januar 2020)

Wer Star Trek-Feeling der alten Art haben möchte schaut sich eher "The Orville an" und freut sich über den Retro-Charme. "Discovery" mag ich auch, betrachte es aber ein wenig losgelöst von der restlichen Star-Trek-Welt, "Picard" würde ich an sich gerne sehen, aber da Amazon im Nacken ist werde ich die Serie auslassen.


----------



## redeye5 (19. Januar 2020)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Wer Star Trek-Feeling der alten Art haben möchte schaut sich eher "The Orville an" und freut sich über den Retro-Charme. "Discovery" mag ich auch, betrachte es aber ein wenig losgelöst von der restlichen Star-Trek-Welt, "Picard" würde ich an sich gerne sehen, aber da Amazon im Nacken ist werde ich die Serie auslassen.



Was The Orville betrifft stimme ich dir zu, das kommt dem klassischen Star Trek Feeling echt am nächsten. So seltsam sich das bei einer (mehr oder weniger) Parodie auch anhört. Die Serie schafft es tatsächlich lustig zu sein, ohne dabei die Atmosphäre zu zerstören.

Discovery hätte echt nicht unter dem Namen Star Trek laufen sollen. Meinetwegen kann man ja was Neues rausbringen, aber dann sollte man nicht so tun, als hätte es noch was mit den alten Serien zu tun.
Nur weil man einem Schwein einen Wollpullover anzieht wird noch lange kein Schaf daraus.

Amazon ist für mich bislang auch der größte Negativ-Punkt bei Picard :/.


----------



## Effe (19. Januar 2020)

redeye5 schrieb:


> Amazon ist für mich bislang auch der größte Negativ-Punkt bei Picard :/.



Warum? Gibt es dafür eine rationale Begründung?


----------



## redeye5 (19. Januar 2020)

Effe schrieb:


> Warum? Gibt es dafür eine rationale Begründung?



Aufgrund des Umgangs mit Mitarbeitern, des mangelnde Datenschutzes und der Steuerpolitik bin ich nicht gerade ein Fan von Amazon ( zugegeben gerade letzteres ist bei Netflix auch nicht viel besser).


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2020)

Ab nächsten Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit.


----------



## Andi2008 (19. Januar 2020)

iago schrieb:


> Mir _persönlich _haben die ersten drei Folgen die gestern auf der Premiere in Berlin gezeigt wurden sehr gut gefallen. Es ist allerdings kein TNG mehr, kein Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, es gibt Konflikte auch innerhalb Starfleet und Picard ist auch nicht mehr derselbe, was auch nach der vergangenen Zeit nicht zu erwarten war. Nur soviel, es gab einen Wendepunkt in seiner Karriere die seinen weiteren Lebensweg geprägt hat. Das was ich bislang gesehen habe hat Lust auf mehr gemacht, es bleibt allerdings auch noch einiges im Dunkeln und wirft Fragen auf was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, bin gespannt wie es sich von der Story her weiter entwickelt und ob diese dann auch entsprechend aufgelöst werden. Ich erwarte nicht, dass es jedem gefällt, mir als Star Trek Fan seit TNG hat es auf jeden Fall gefallen.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens bei Amazon Prime auf einem der Social Media Kanäle die Karten gewonnen, insofern kann ich mir auch nicht erhoffen "später nochmal zu sowas eingeladen" zu werden. Amazon hat sich aber redlich Mühe gegeben, den gesamten Zoo Palast inkl. aller Saäle für das Event gemietet und es waren neben Patrick Stewart und Jeri Ryan auch viele neue Gesichter vor und hinter den Kulissen der neuen Serie dabei, was ich echt super fand, dass so viele den Weg nach Deutschland gefunden haben. Für diejenigen die in Kino 1 unterkamen gab es auch noch eine mehr als halbstündige Q&A Runde mit den anwesenden Cast & Crew Mitgliedern wo Patrick Stewart auch ein paar recht emotionale Worte zum Brexit gefunden hat nachdem die Frage aufkam, inwieweit die neue Serie wie die vorhergegangenen auch aktuelle Themen mit aufnehmen wird.



Ist es wenigstens noch Star Trek?
DS9 war ja auch teilweise düster.
Gibt es die typischen Uniformen noch,
die typische LCARS Oberfläche bei der Föderation, sind die Schiffe erkennbar?


----------



## iago (20. Januar 2020)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Ist es wenigstens noch Star Trek?
> DS9 war ja auch teilweise düster.
> Gibt es die typischen Uniformen noch,
> die typische LCARS Oberfläche bei der Föderation, sind die Schiffe erkennbar?



Es gibt noch typische Uniformen und die LCARS Oberfläche ist in den paar Szenen wo sie vorkam auch zu erkennen, alles halt natürlich etwas "upgedated", spielt ja auch über 20 Jahre später, aber immer noch im selben "Universum" wie TNG, DS9 oder VOY. Insofern ist es noch das bekannte Star Trek.




Spoiler



Es spielt aber - zumindest in den ersten drei Folgen - nicht auf einem Föderationsraumschiff, allerdings gab es ein paar Föderationsschiffe, auch bekannte, zu sehen 



Hier auch noch eine Kritik die ich so voll und ganz teile.


----------

